# Auto-x's Here



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

hey sup i decided to start an auto-x thread here i just finished a couple of auto-x's here in northern cali. i did pretty good but yea any comments or tips wutever post here aight then lates 
p.s got auto-x this sunday at oakland collisium lates


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hmmm, i know there's a thread here somewhere about understeering, well, what about oversteer??? how can you compensate for that???


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

well wut i do when u oversteer is i tend to hit the gas more to bring the front around cuz when u oversteer ur back is swinging more so i want to front to catch up but if anyone else has suggestion feel free 2 post


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=b18d1fa7e5b82fa75cbc55f2f47a255b

A very good resource for improving Sentra Handling. There's a lot of good trouble shooting and suggestions there.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

koo thanx


----------

